# Suche Mitspieler für Conan Exiles



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2017)

*Suche Mitspieler für Conan Exiles*

Vorgestern habe ich mir Conan Exiles zugelegt und finde es, obwohl noch EA, schon zimlich gut.
Darum kam ich dann gestern auf die Idee und hab mir mal einfach einen 20 Slot-Server gemietet, auch um mit 2 Kumpeln zusammen spielen zu können.

Aber natürlich macht es mit mehreren Personen immer mehr Spaß, als nur mit drei Leuten, darum wollte ich jetzt mal nach fragen ob evt. jemand hier Conan Exiles spielt und noch Interesse daran hätte mit uns auf meinem Server zu spielen?

Gespielt wird auf dem Server primär PvE, aber PvP ist eingeschaltet, falls Spieler doch mal nach gegenseitiger Absprache Lust haben sich eins auf die Mütze zu geben.
Wie geschrieben dürfen Spieler aber nur angegriffen werden, oder ihre Gebäude beschädigt werden, wen beide Seiten sich darauf verständigen. Wer ohne Absprache meint andere Spieler töten zu müssen, oder Gebäude beschädigt fliegt ganz schnell vom Server.

Und natürlich sollte ein höfflicher / freundlicher Umgangston im Chat und Spiel gepflegt werden.

Sind eigentlich momentan die einzigen beiden Regeln die auf dem Server gelten.

Falls also jemand Interesse hat und meint mit den Regeln klar zu kommen kann er sich hier im Thread kurz melden dann lasse ich euch den Servernamen und das Passwort per PN zukommen, natürlich auch wen noch Fragen sind. Würde mich freuen wen sich noch ein paar Leute zum regelmäßigen Spielen finden.


----------



## Labergen (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche Mitspieler für Conan Exiles*

Hey ich habe auch Conan Exiles und suche noch jmd zum spielen


----------



## Labergen (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche Mitspieler für Conan Exiles*

Also wenn du noch immer jemanden suchst Add mich auf Steam ( La´ Bergen ) dann kann man ja auf einem TS server alles weitere besprechen ^^


----------



## DarudeNeox (1. November 2017)

*AW: Suche Mitspieler für Conan Exiles*

Ich würde auch wahnsinnig gerne mit anderen Leuten zusammen spielen... jedoch auf der Xbox One...


----------

